# Unmergen einer älteren xorg-server version schläg fehl

## zipdrive

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem umergen der älteren xorg Versionen. Hier mal der Output:

```
emerge --clean -av   

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 x11-base/xorg-server

    selected: 1.4-r2 

   protected: 1.4.0.90-r3 

     omitted: none 

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2...

/var/tmp/binpkgs/x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2/temp/environment: line 4025: syntax error near unexpected token `('

/var/tmp/binpkgs/x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2/temp/environment: line 4025: `    done <<(eval ${command})'

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1645:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      preprocess_ebuild_env || \

 *         die "error processing environment"

 *  The die message:

 *   error processing environment

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/binpkgs/x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/binpkgs/x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2/temp/environment'.

 * 

!!! FAILED prerm: 1

 * The 'prerm' phase of the 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2' package has

 * failed with exit value 1.

 * 

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named 'xorg-

 * server-1.4-r2.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/x11-base/xorg-

 * server-1.4-r2' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 * 

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1645:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      preprocess_ebuild_env || \n

 *         die "error processing environment"

 *  The die message:

 *   error processing environment

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/binpkgs/x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/binpkgs/x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * The 'prerm' phase of the 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2' package has

 * failed with exit value 1.

 * 

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named 'xorg-

 * server-1.4-r2.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/x11-base/xorg-

 * server-1.4-r2' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 * 

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.
```

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Grüße

----------

## 69719

```

cat /var/tmp/binpkgs/x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2/temp/environment

```

----------

## zipdrive

Danke, aber was soll ich damit anfangen, viel zu viel Output ... Bitte faß dich nicht so kurz ...   :Question: 

----------

## mrsteven

Füge in der oben genannten Datei in Zeile 4025 zwischen << und der Klammer ein Leerzeichen ein, dann sollte es eigentlich klappen.

EDIT: Ach und mit dem Update auf die von dir genannte Version würde ich an deiner Stelle sowieso noch ein bisschen warten, siehe: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14633

----------

